# Found, back home with family Vermont Members Missing Golden



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Shared on Facebook - sending good thoughts that he is found safe soon!


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

I just saw that this morning on my fb feed and shared it. It brought me to tears, such a sad story.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Really sorry to hear this, so very tragic, hope this Golden is found safe. 

Here are two sites to list the Golden on-

Lost and Found Goldens, FB

https://www.facebook.com/lostandfoundgoldenretrievers?fref=ts

Lost and Found Goldens-website

Lost and Found Golden Retrievers


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I can't even believe this happened- so sad fro Erin & Chris. Finding Leo would be such a huge thing.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Shared on FB. Fingers crossed.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Sending prayers that Leo is found safe. The family needs him now more than ever.


----------



## penparson (Sep 19, 2010)

*Missing Golden following accident in Killington, VT*

Jill Simmons may have posted this, but wanted to make sure everyone in the area around Killington, Rutland VT knew about Leo. Hope he's found soon!

There was a fatal auto accident yesterday in Killington, VT (auto versus bull), the driver was killed and the passenger injured. There was also a golden retriever "Leo" who fled from the scene and is now missing. I don't have much information but from Jill Simmons: the dog "responds to Leo, very lovable pup, reward for return. Owner's contact is 203-627-8876"

Folks in the area please be on lookout. New England friends please share.
Connecticut man killed in Killington crash | Local News - WPTZ Home


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

That is so sad. I pray that he is found. I saw this posted by Jill on FaceBook.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

This dog belongs to a former student at the school at which TippyKayak and I taught, and his dad was killed in the accident. I am wanting a miracle for the family so badly.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

So sad! Praying that he is found.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

FYI all-

Since there were two threads about Leo, I have merged them together so the replies would be in the same thread.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

They have a sighting! Finally


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Very good news, hopefully Leo is safe and returned to his home.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Crushing it didnt pan out


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Such a sad story. Is it a rural setting where the dog could be lost in the woods for an extended period?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Prayers Leo is found safe and is returned to his family.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ljilly*

Ljilly: the golden retriever rescues in the area should be contacted about Leo, just in case they find him.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

They got him!!!!! Leo is safe with Erin and not hurt. To the people of Killington who searched day and night for a stranger's golden, you have restored all faith in human nature. While they can't have their dad back, they are going to be needing Leo to get through this time, and now they have him!


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

Fantastic news. Made me cry.


----------



## Rumple’s Mom (Apr 1, 2015)

Ljilly28 said:


> They got him!!!!! Leo is safe with Erin and not hurt. To the people of Killington who searched day and night for a stranger's golden, you have restored all faith in human nature. While they can't have their dad back, they are going to be needing Leo to get through this time, and now they have him!


I'm SO happy to see this update!! I'm originally from VT and have seen this all over my FB feed, and have shared it myself.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Wonderful news!!


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

Thank goodness he was found!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

rooroch said:


> Fantastic news. Made me cry.


 You took the words out of my mouth. Fantastic and I am in tears of joy!!!

A bittersweet story all the same. My thoughts and prayers go out to the family for the loss of their father.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Wonderful to see this update!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

This is wonderful news, so happy for Leo and his family.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

So glad to hear this!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So Happy!!*

So happy to hear this!!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Ljilly28 said:


> They got him!!!!! Leo is safe with Erin and not hurt. To the people of Killington who searched day and night for a stranger's golden, you have restored all faith in human nature. While they can't have their dad back, they are going to be needing Leo to get through this time, and now they have him!


Praise God! That's awesome!:banana:


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

So pleased to hear this news.


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

MercyMom said:


> Praise God! That's awesome!:banana:


Ditto WONDERFUL news!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I am so thankful Leo is back- struggling with the loss of Mr. Bellis who worked tirelessly to help the people of New Haven, and was a wonderful dad, coach, athlete, and psychologist/clinical social worker. Just a completely freak accident, with the pedigreed bull/cow getting out onto the road on a blind twisty turn in the road. I cant imagine what Leo went through but his joy in seeing Erin for the first time made me teary.



> Jon, Mr. Bellis, JB, Jack, and Dad, will be missed by so many people. It is important that they all know he did not suffer on Friday night under a blue moon in a grassy field in Vermont. He passed into God’s loving hands immediately upon impact. He was a devout lifelong Episcopalian and practiced his faith at the Church of the Good Shepherd in Orange. He served in many capacities, including Treasurer for many years and a member of the Vestry. A memorial service with holy Eucharist will celebrate Jon’s life on Saturday, August 8, 2015 @ 11a at the Church of the Good Shepherd, located at 680 Racebrook Road, Orange, Connecticut. A reception in the true spirit of community will follow under a tent on the side lawn. If you are able to attend, a special dress code is requested. Since Jon's 63rd birthday would have been Sunday, August 9th, summer casual attire is requested. Guests are encouraged to wear shorts and a T-shirt, such as a Yale, Hopkins, CGS and/or Patriot T-shirt. Or if you are a golfer, please wear your favorite golf outfit. Ties and jackets are prohibited. If it helps, his wife and daughter plan to wear their best golf outfits because that is what we did with Jon every year on his birthday. In lieu of flowers, the family requests donations to a charity of your choice, The Church of the Good Shepherd Youth Ministry, or the Yale Athletic department.
> 
> At the time of his death, Jon was employed by Yale-New Haven Hospital as a therapist in the outpatient Psychiatry department. He was also a therapist with Atlantic Health Services. He enjoyed a long career in mental health services, which included staff positions with the Yale Psychiatric Clinic, Clifford Beers Clinic, Norwalk Hospital, Saint Vincent’s Hospital, the Behavioral Health Services at MidState Medical Center, and the Hospital of Saint Raphael. Before pursuing a career in mental health, Jon played professional soccer with the Boston Minute Men and was a teacher at the Hopkins School in New Haven. He was a graduate of Yale University in 1974 where he excelled on the soccer field and basketball court. He received his Masters in Social Work from the Smith School of Social Work in 1984.


----------



## GoldinPNW (Jun 23, 2015)

Awesome news was just checking back. So happy


----------

